# Classic steam wand dripping



## ItalianBrew (Feb 15, 2016)

Besides the other annoying problems I'm having with my Classic just now the steam wand is now dripping as well, it's coming from inside the wand and not the exterior by the bolt thingie.

I just know I'm going to get told the steam valve needs replacing but is there a temporary home fix for that, I'll just live with the leak for now if not, oh and while I'm asking, any one know what is the most likely cause of the coffee coming through really slowly from the brew head, it's just dripping through at times and the machine is running for easily over a minute maybe a minute and a half at times to get the coffee through, can't be good for the machine.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

It might be the solenoid valve is blocked, if you take it out and give it a clean, should be ok. Look in gaggia forum for instructions.


----------



## ItalianBrew (Feb 15, 2016)

GCGlasgow said:


> It might be the solenoid valve is blocked, if you take it out and give it a clean, should be ok. Look in gaggia forum for instructions.


Thanks for the suggestion Buddy, I already tried that, the solenoid was pretty much pristine, not even a dot of muck at all in there and the holes are clear from obstruction.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

just to clear this up so i dont think its your solenoid.

You did take it to pieces, ie the piston thing with the spring came off and you rummaged around through the smallest hole with a pin?

I have descaled my classic before and had the solenoid block almost straight away afterwards due to a speck of dislodged scale.

I took it off and cleaned it and it blocked again after making 1 cup, i had to take it off again straight away. I could have thought at that stage it wasnt my solenoid but it was.

I use a filter system and descale once every 2 months and make 4 cups per day.


----------



## ItalianBrew (Feb 15, 2016)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> just to clear this up so i dont think its your solenoid.
> 
> You did take it to pieces, ie the piston thing with the spring came off and you rummaged around through the smallest hole with a pin?
> 
> ...


Yes, removed and dismantled the solenoid, spring and piston and tiny holes all perfectly fine, no obstructions to be found, I'm panicking it's the pump now, is that the end of the machine of the pump is done for!?


----------



## ThereIsCook (Jan 18, 2015)

If it is the pump, and I'm not saying it is, it's a doddle to replace. I've had to do it twice, it takes less than 20 minutes and cost less than £20 (eBay).


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

If the leak is around the steam valve it will only be steam valve. Remove the valve and soak in descaler it may help


----------



## michaelm (Dec 26, 2014)

I'm having exactly the same problem. I backflushed my Classic for the first time after having it over 18 months (I know, I know...) and then descaled it. It worked like new afterwards. A week later, no water coming through the grouphead. So I descaled again. Same thing a week later. So I descaled it for a third time and its had a steady drip from the steam wand since. I'm also getting a little loss of steam at the steam wand fitting as well, so I know a new gasket ring is in order there. But the steady drip is a real annoyance. Otherwise, I'm delighted with the performance after backflushing. The steam pressure is excellent, I only have to crack it open a turn, maybe a turn and as half, and I'm steaming 300ml of milk in about 90 seconds.


----------

